# Small calves, need help!



## er80sc (Mar 15, 2013)

Genetically, I have very skinny calves. Having longer than normal legs doesn't help their look either. I have managed to get them bigger, and finally had people tell me they look like 'normal calves' now. Sad, but that's actually a compliment. I've become a decent power lifter (repping 3 plates on bench, 4 plates on squats, good form and all), but I need to get bigger gains with my calves.

During my last cycle, I split my workouts into two in preparation for my Football season. I'd do strictly lifting (example, chest and back) and abs for the first, then the second would be 20 minutes of cardio, 2 sets of 4 of forearms and calves. I did that same second workout up to 6 times a week.

The way my calves are, they start to bulge half way up my shin. I know a lot of athletes that managed to get great looking calves with my same body type.

So I'm seeing some good results, but I'm sure you pros would know a few tips. Please help me out. Thanks!

Here's a pic of what I'm talking about...


----------



## SFW (Mar 16, 2013)

er80sc said:


> Genetically, I have very skinny calves. Having longer than normal legs doesn't help their look either. I have managed to get them bigger, and finally had people tell me they look like 'normal calves' now. Sad, but that's actually a compliment. I've become a decent power lifter (repping 3 plates on bench, 4 plates on squats, good form and all), but I need to get bigger gains with my calves.
> 
> During my last cycle, I split my workouts into two in preparation for my Football season. I'd do strictly lifting (example, chest and back) and abs for the first, then the second would be 20 minutes of cardio, 2 sets of 4 of forearms and calves. I did that same second workout up to 6 times a week.
> 
> ...



You hit your calves six days a week? Did i read that correctly?

Severe overtraining if thats the case.  Id isolate them once a week, maybe twice, the most.

Try compounds such as hang cleans. They recruit the calves big time when you perform them in an explosive manner. Maybe skip a cardio session and perform some farmer walks instead. 

You said you squat. squats seem to recruit calves for me but it has to be heavy with the right foot positioning. Btw, Your ankle bone structure seems unusually narrow for someone who squats 400 for reps. 



^ keeping all of this mind, what is your caloric intake looking like? Whats your current bodyweight? You'll need a cal surplus for any growth.


----------



## bjg (Mar 16, 2013)

my sister has bigger calves than you just kidding, small or high set calves are genetic but this does not mean you can't get them bigger. what i found very helpful was raises standing on the edge of a step board and using the smith machine like squatting only now you just do calves raises)you do them twice a week, 3 intense sets with toes pointing out, then 3 sets with toes pointing slightly in this way you make sure different parts of the calves and internal muscles are working. then you do 2 sets of whatever other exercise you want.  the key is to do them slowly with a pause at maximum contraction.  after you finish stretch them . the sets must be intense with high repetition 12-15 and done slowly.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 16, 2013)

er80sc said:


> I need to get bigger gains with my calves.
> 
> During my last cycle, I split my workouts into two in preparation for my Football season. I'd do strictly lifting (example, chest and back) and abs for the first, then the second would be 20 minutes of cardio, 2 sets of 4 of forearms and calves. I did that same second workout up to 6 times a week.
> 
> ...



*A Tale of Two Muscles*

The two largest muscles in the calf are the Gastronemius and the Soleus. 

Each respond to a different type of training.  Think of on as night and the other as day.

*Gastrocnemius*

The Gastrocnemius is composed of more fast twitch muscle fiber.  Thus, it respond better to repetition of 8-12 repetitions. 

Activation of the Gastrocnemius occurs with the leg being straight.  

The best exercises for the Gastrocnemius are Standing Calf Raises and Running.  

*Soleus*

This musle is compose of more slow twitch muscle fiber.  Thus, it repond best to high repetition sets.  Your repetitions need to be in the 20 plus area. 

Activation of the Solues occurs moreso when the leg is bent.  

That means exercises like Seated Calf Raises work the Soleus more effectively. 

*The Resilient Calf*

The calf is a lot like the old Timex Watch commercial.  It can "Take a licking and keep on ticking."  

That meaning that you can work it pretty much everyday and make good progress, as you stated.  

*"The Bodybuilding Pump" *

Research shows that "The Bodybuilding Pump" creates an anabolic environment in which muscle growth takes place.  

*Venous Blood Flow*

Blood flows into the muscles via arterial blood flow.  Blood flows back to the heatr via venous blood flow. 

*Trapping Blood In The Muscle*

Muscle contractions constrict the venous artery.  That means blood becomes trapped in the muscle and cannot get out. 

This creates "The Pump".  

*Short Rest Periods*

Taking short periods between sets (as bodybuilder do) magnifies "The Pump"...which is an anabolic environment in which muscle growth takes place.  

Rest periods of 1-2 minutes between sets. 

*Calf Training Summary:  *

1) Gastrocnemius Training:  Sets of 8-12 Repetitions from a Standing Position.  

2) Soleus Training: Sets of 20 Repetitions plus from a Seated Position.  

3) Short Rest Periods between sets, 1-2 minutes. 

4) Resilient Calf: The calf reponds to more training, like you are now doing. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## dirtwarrior (Mar 16, 2013)

Climb a ladder all day with a tool belt on. That is what I did and calves are big


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Resilient Calf

*The calf is a lot like the old Timex Watch commercial. It can "Take a licking and keep on ticking." 

That meaning that you can work it pretty much everyday and make good progress, as you stated. 

^^^I never heard of a muscle you can train every day, ask PJ Braun he'll tell you the same thing^^^^


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 16, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> *The Resilient Calf
> 
> *The calf is a lot like the old Timex Watch commercial. It can "Take a licking and keep on ticking."
> 
> ...



*Sprinters, Distance Runners, Bikers*

Some of the best athletes with calves are sprinters, distance runners and bikers.  

They train their calves on a daily basis.  

*Arnold*
Oak Roots: How Arnold Turned His Biggest Weakness His Calves Into A Showcase Muscle | SimplyShredded.com


Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 16, 2013)

dirtwarrior said:


> Climb a ladder all day with a tool belt on. That is what I did and calves are big



*Good Point*

You get paid for your calf training.  Nice!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 16, 2013)

This is an article from Muscle Prodigy. It doesn't state the author.



Arnold Schwarzenneger's Calf Routine    

            Previous Article            ​
3
​            Next Article            ​






In order to be proportionate enough to step onto a bodybuilding stage and actually win it, your biceps and your calves have to be identical in size. So if you have 21" biceps, you better step on stage with 21" calf muscles or don't even consider entering yourself into the Mr. Olympia. This was the one thing that Arnold Schwarzenegger struggled with for years. When he entered his first competiton, the Mr. Universe,  at 19 years old, he soon learned that bodybuilding was more about just building muscle in the upper body. His calves were his biggest weakness, and for a majority of us, we can feel Arnold's pain here. We all blame it on genetics, yet, there is something that we can do about it: train with the incessant vigor that Arnold had to get them from being puny chicken legs into razor sharp diamonds. 


Arnold cut all of his training sweatpants at the knees to constantly remind him that they needed his attention, and it worked. Arnold would hit his calves with 500 pound standing calf raises, donkey calf raises, and seated calf raises a blistering 6 days a week.  Arnold eventually was able to walk onto the 1970 Mr. Olympia stage with 20" calves, which would even stick out in today's bodybuilding lineup. Oh yea, he won that Mr. Olympia and 6 others. 

Arnold would go as heavy as possible on the standing calf raises. 


*Monday/Wednesday/Friday
*
Donkey Calf Raises- 4 Sets x 10 Reps
	Standing Calf Raises- 4 Sets x 10 Reps
	Seated Calf Raises- 4 Sets x 10 Reps
[FONT=verdana, geneva, sans-serif]


*Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday
*
Standing Calf Raises- 4 Sets x 15, 10, 8, 6
	Calf Raises on a Leg Press Machine- 4 Sets x 10 Reps


Arnold did whatever it took to gain respectable sizable gains in his calf muscles and had an unprecedented work ethic to do it. He even did donkey calf rasies with multiple people on his back.

[FONT=verdana, geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]

Arnold just had what it took to defy genetics...Do YOU? 

[/FONT]


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the same issue my calves are cut and hard but won't grow in size I only hit my calves twice a week.either you can build them or you can't.There is a black guy at my gym huge as fuck nice thighs but his calves are about same as guy in the pic.He claims they don't grow.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 16, 2013)

I had to get my reps on all calf exercises up into the 25-30 range before they would respond well.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Sprinters, Distance Runners, Bikers*
> 
> Some of the best athletes with calves are sprinters, distance runners and bikers.
> 
> ...


I think running and lifting weights are two different types of training, ever see a guy who runs every day for a long time, he doesn't get bigger he leans out


----------



## jshredz (Mar 16, 2013)

Vary your rep ranges.

Exercise #1 6-9 rep range
Exercise #2 8-12 rep range
Exercise #3 12-20 rep range

Then switch the rep range every 3 weeks or so

Exercise #1 8-12 rep range
Exercise #2 12-20 rep range
Exercise #3 6-9 rep range

Control the weight specially on the way down. Take at least 2 sec on the way down.
Avoid resting in the stretch position!! bang out a few partial reps at strecth positions when using heavy weights


----------



## chocolatemalt (Mar 16, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Gastrocnemius*
> 
> The Gastrocnemius is composed of more fast twitch muscle fiber.  Thus, it respond better to repetition of 8-12 repetitions.
> 
> ...



Bummer.  In my gym the calf press (seated but straight-legged) is maxxed at 360 and my reps are 30+, maybe 15 if I go hyper-slow and draw out the eccentrics.  The seated calf raises machine however has a sky-is-the-limit plate stack that I can boost to a 5-rep failure level without a problem.  This is exactly the opposite of the advice given above.  Any suggestions for dealing with those machine limitations to make their impact more ideal?


----------



## bjg (Mar 16, 2013)

^^^ just try the smith machine raises as i explained above and you tell me what you think.

arnold did mention that calves  can be trained every day, but that was long time ago and i disagree with him, everyday is a bit too much. i did train them three time a week for a while and got great results, now i limit them to twice a week. i just do a total of 6-8 sets but slow and high reps with a slight pause in the peak contraction phase.
everyday is pushing it especially if you do cardio training. sprinters do train every day and have great calves, however they train every day not to have big calves , they train every day for other purposes,...in order to get big calves you do not need to train calves every day, training them twice or three times a week will give you bigger calves, not a faster sprint but bigger looking calves


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 16, 2013)

when it comes to training your calfs bro you need to work with some serious weight.
Your calf muscles are already strong, even though they are not large.
They are being used so much you have know idea what they are capable of.
I suggest getting on legpress machine, keep the safety on, see how much you can actually calf press.
when I first started hitting my calfs (and trust me they were pathetic, and thats them in my avi) I was shocked by how much weight they could press. i was calf pressing 700+ lbs and really getting a big pump. This may sound crazy but you should easily be able to calf press more than you can leg press.
If you just mess around with a couple hundred pounds for 15-20 reps you might as well just walk across a parking lot. you need at least 3x bodyweight when training calves


----------



## er80sc (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys! Good info, keep em' coming


----------



## er80sc (Mar 16, 2013)

SFW said:


> You hit your calves six days a week? Did i read that correctly?
> 
> Severe overtraining if thats the case.  Id isolate them once a week, maybe twice, the most.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I read how Arnold has a problem with his calves so he went at it 6 times a week. It is working, but at a slower rate than most. I probably just need to be patient.

I rep 4 plates as in I get get it 6-7 times. I have strong bones, knock on wood, but you're right. I have very skinny ankles and wrists. I think in the long run that'll help me look bigger.

When it comes to over training, I don't I am. I felt fine, very sore, but fine. Only time it hurt, was during Football practice a few times. I'm hitting my cycle earlier this season so I won't have to worry about that.

But I think I'll take your advice on cardio. I'll skip a couple, do it every other day. Hopefully that'll rush more blood to my calves.

Thanks!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 17, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> when it comes to training your calfs bro you need to work with some serious weight.
> Your calf muscles are already strong, even though they are not large.
> They are being used so much you have know idea what they are capable of.
> I suggest getting on legpress machine, keep the safety on, see how much you can actually calf press.
> when I first started hitting my calfs (and trust me they were pathetic, and thats them in my avi) I was shocked by how much weight they could press. i was calf pressing 700+ lbs and really getting a big pump. This may sound crazy but you should easily be able to calf press more than you can leg press.



*700 lb Plus "Calf Press"*

Using this kind of load indicates you are not correctly peforming a full range calf raise.  You performing some type of hybrid movement.  In plain English, you are fooling yourself.  



sendit08 said:


> If you just mess around with a couple hundred pounds for 15-20 reps you might as well just walk across a parking lot. you need at least 3x bodyweight when training calves



*Calf Anatomy*

You need understand the anatomy of the calf.  There are two muscle in the calf the respond to completely different protocols.

*Muscle Fiber Training Method*

Each muscle has a muscle fiber dominance.  That means it is either geared toward Fast Twitch or Slow Twitch.  

To maximize the growth of each muscle, you need to design a program that elicits the greatest amount of muscle fiber growth of its dominate muscle fiber type. 

*Foreign Language*

To grow muscle mass, you need to speak to the muscle in a language it understands.  

It similar to speaking to an individual who only speaks English.  If you speak to them in Spanish, they aren't going to understand what you or do what you ask.  

*Muscle Fiber Language*

Each muscle speaks either the "Fast Twitch Language" or the "Slow Twitch Language".  

To maximize muscle growth you need to communicate with each muscle in it "Muscle Fiber Language". 

*Slow Twitch Muscle Fiber*

The Soleus muscle is primarily composed of Slow Twitch Muscle Fiber.  

The Soleus is 89% Slow Twitch and 11% Fast Twitch.   

*High Repetition/High Volume Training*

What that tells us is that the Soleus reponds and grow best with high repetition, high volume training.  

*Fast Twitch Muscle Fiber*

The Gastrocnemius is composed of 49-53% Fast Twitch Muscle Fiber.  

*Moderate Repetition Training*

The Gastrocnemius appears to respond better to moderate repetitions, 8-12.  

*Muscle Fiber Precentage Source: *
*Abcbodybuilding.com*

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 17, 2013)

I look at it this way. Your on your feet , your walking, your using your calves for so many hours a day. Yours calves are used to the work so it shouldn't hurt to train them everyday. Your calves never rest. You just have to train them harder because they are used to constant resistance. I know alot of you on here will blast me for this but this is just my opinion. When Arnold speaks I listen. He is the greatest champion of all time. He has accomplished so much more than any of us ever will.


----------



## gman10 (Mar 17, 2013)

I found a jolt (for myself anyways) for my calves was in doing my usual 20 reps I added another 10 very hard reps(drop weight by 20 lbs to keep form) for a total of 30 reps pr set.....I definitley see a siz/strength gain.....also, personally found I can work them better (more contolled,not having to readjust b/c feet slipping etc.....) doing either donkey or that 90 degree machine......anyways, just food for thought good luck


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 17, 2013)

Occlusion training.  It works


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *700 lb Plus "Calf Press"*
> 
> Using this kind of load indicates you are not correctly peforming a full range calf raise.  You performing some type of hybrid movement.  In plain English, you are fooling yourself.
> 
> ...



I am glad you broke it down scientifically for everyone.
I still think your method is just one way in a series of different methods, because I have REAL results that i can touch and see everyday.
I have grown my calfes into full, large, proportional, muscles by using more weight than I do with any other excersice.
I will add, however, that I did also add outdoor uphill sprinting which seems to be may fall under that fast twitch training that you are describing.
I am not attacking the way you go about recommending training calves i am just stated what worked best for me.
If you think i am full of shit or "fooling myself" then i am sorry but you are wrong.

edit note**
I should also add that i came here looking for advice and I got the idea to train so heavy on calves from a moderator by the name of "built" if i am not mistaken. I havent seen her posting lately so maybe shes not on here anymore but she gave alot of very credible advice and it worked well for me.


----------



## er80sc (Mar 17, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I am glad you broke it down scientifically for everyone.
> I still think your method is just one way in a series of different methods, because I have REAL results that i can touch and see everyday.
> I have grown my calfes into full, large, proportional, muscles by using more weight than I do with any other excersice.
> I will add, however, that I did also add outdoor uphill sprinting which seems to be may fall under that fast twitch training that you are describing.
> ...



Okay, cool. Whatever I'm doing has worked but hasn't had the same effect as of lately. I've been working them 6 days a week like Arnold, but now I have to really go heavy on like he did. I'll just treat them like any other big muscle. Thanks


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 17, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Occlusion training.  It works



*Occlusion Training*

It is an effective method.  

However, I doubt anyone knows or understands this method beside you and I.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## jshredz (Mar 17, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Occlusion Training*
> 
> It is an effective method.
> 
> ...



Lol... 

Increasing time under tension and doing partial at the stretch position towards the end of your sets will utilize some of the occlusion  principles.

Jshredz


----------



## bjg (Mar 17, 2013)

ok here to answer  some  of the comments:
1- Training calves with 700 lbs is not a good training. many of you here just look at the weight but very few perform the exercises with proper form, the smallest swing will make a big difference.  the weights drop enormously when proper form and tempo are used. So no need for so much weight, calves respond better with higher reps...sometimes using slow tempo and sometimes a bit faster
2- training them everyday is not good either...sure Arnold said so once but this does not mean that it is true...most pro bodybuilders and even olympia contenders do not know how to train properly on their own, why? because they do not think...however with all the substances they use, anything would work for them. natural bodybuilding is a different story.
3- training  should produce  the " pump" feeling, occlusion training does that more so , however i do not encourage it for many reasons and don't think personally that it works as  good as it is thought to do.
4- a calf muscle size can be misinterpreted, some calf muscles are big across but look small because they are short and stuck up high. this is a genetic factor that do not affect strength but it only affects the looks and is only slightly modifiable by training. but i have to note that i have noticed that short looking calves SOMETIMES produce explosive and quick repetitive power that is good for sprinting, and sometimes jumping  while big full calves can produce greater but slower forces and forces that last longer...only a nice..iam not sure about the truth of it...... but in general there is no difference in the performance of full calves vs short ones, only  in the looks. A muscle strength depends on its cross section (number of fibers and how thay are used) not it's length


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^self proclaimed expert at it again


----------



## bjg (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^ this is my opinion , if you have one please post it so we can share or engage in a discussion  instead of criticizing for no reason


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 17, 2013)

bjg said:


> ^^^ this is my opinion , if you have one please post it so we can share or engage in a discussion  instead of criticizing for no reason



i love how you assume just because someone lifts more weight than you would recomend its automatically with inproper form.
Why cant I calf press properly with a large amount of weight?
Surely you dont think its impossible do you?

edit note**
to be clear when i do this i step on the the vertical leg press machine where the plates are stacked behand my back, I stack 5, 45lb plates on each side =450 lbs + 250lbs (my weight) and I proceed to do calf presses with full extensions... I am not trying to brag by any means I just thought if i put it this way people would be able to see what i am saying. Its not that farfetched.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Mar 18, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Muscle Fiber Precentage Source: *
> *Abcbodybuilding.com*



Nice info on slow- and fast-twitch fibre percentages but, wow... what a painfully horrible site.  Whatever coder wrote the javascript and flash there needs to be hunted down and killed with 2x4's imbedded with nails.  Publicly.  Corpse burned and dismembered.  That way other coders will get the message and the world will be a much better place.  

Or maybe my tren dose is too high.


----------



## bjg (Mar 18, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> i love how you assume just because someone lifts more weight than you would recomend its automatically with inproper form.
> Why cant I calf press properly with a large amount of weight?
> Surely you dont think its impossible do you?
> 
> ...


 i never said anything about your form, i was saying that weight is not the issue in bodybuilding and that for comes first. i just mentioned the 700 lbs as an example.
and by the way i do have big and full calves and can do calf raises with the smith machine with over  400 lbs and this is no leg press machine. However i find it much more useful to train calves with less than 200 lbs and rarely  go above 220 in my squats, and the results are much better  without any injuries.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2013)

bjg said:


> i never said anything about your form, i was saying that weight is not the issue in bodybuilding and that for comes first. i just mentioned the 700 lbs as an example.
> and by the way i do have big and full calves and can do calf raises with the smith machine with over  400 lbs and this is no leg press machine. However i find it much more useful to train calves with less than 200 lbs and rarely  go above 220 in my squats, and the results are much better  without any injuries.



ok i understand what you are saying but here is where i get confused.
dont you think that just taking a step from one place to the other is at least partially doing a calf excersice with 200+ lbs. 
Like if you walked everywhere on your hands dont you think that your forearms would be significantly stronger than your calves.
I am just trying to aproach this rationally, I dont have scientific training or anything I just think my calves are holidn up my body weight all the time and for me to put some serious strain on them I would have to use multiple times my body weight to do so.

also post #27 "comment #1"
It seems like you are direclty commenting on my form being off.


----------



## bjg (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^ twice your body weight is fine to workout with. so if you are 200 lbs add another 200 for vertical raises . The leg press machine needs more weight to be equivalent to the a vertical press. your movement should be a combination of slow sets and faster ones., and should range from full stretch to full contraction with a slight pause at full contraction. reps range from 10-20 if you can do more than slow 20 reps then add some weight. be careful sudden moves or push is not good for the tendons at this weight and can cause tendon problems and/or rupture. movements must stay smooth and uniform


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

bjg said:


> ^^^ twice your body weight is fine to workout with. so if you are 200 lbs add another 200 for vertical raises . The leg press machine needs more weight to be equivalent to the a vertical press. your movement should be a combination of slow sets and faster ones., and should range from full stretch to full contraction with a slight pause at full contraction. reps range from 10-20 if you can do more than slow 20 reps then add some weight. be careful sudden moves or push is not good for the tendons at this weight and can cause tendon problems and/or rupture. movements must stay smooth and uniform



Your first two sentences confuse the shit out of me.
I just dont get why you think you know how much wheight is "fine" to be working out with.
Some people are stronger than others. Some people may have stronger legs while another person has a stronger chest.
What makes you think that you know exactly how much weight someone should be lifting. I would think that even experts would say that the amount of weight is what varys from person to person.


----------



## bjg (Mar 19, 2013)

sure the weight varies but any weight will actually do the job, i can workout with 100 lbs or with 300 lbs and get the same results, the main idea is to focus on the movement and on the muscle used and on the form rather the weight. now i said if  20 reps is easy you can add some weight. 
i assumed twice your body weight at first because for someone with strong calves this is a good weight.  as if you are doing donkey calves with someone on your back.
don't be fooled by training with lighter weight , when done properly it is much harder than working out with heavy weights.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

bjg said:


> sure the weight varies but any weight will actually do the job, i can workout with 100 lbs or with 300 lbs and get the same results, the main idea is to focus on the movement and on the muscle used and on the form rather the weight. now i said if  20 reps is easy you can add some weight.
> i assumed twice your body weight at first because for someone with strong calves this is a good weight.  as if you are doing donkey calves with someone on your back.
> don't be fooled by training with lighter weight , when done properly it is much harder than working out with heavy weights.



you are really starting to talk in circles now.
if the exact same motions are being carried out for the exact same amount of repitions and every single thing was equal except more weight was used dont you think the added weight would increase hypertrophy?


----------



## bjg (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^  how can you do the exact amount of repetitions with more weight????
i guess i was not clear enough: better to use light weight and good from with good smooth movement focusing on your target muscle and go maximum repetitions  ( choosing weight that will not allow you to go over 15-20 reps) rather than increasing the weight that will force you to compromise with your form and focus. with heavier weights you cannot go to the maximum pump unless you use drop weights. 
now when i say compromising from it means:
perfect form+  slow and smooth movement+ a little pause on maximum contraction with a good stretch going down SLOWLY+ focusing on your muscles contracting+ no jerking of weight or sudden moves + go to failure but not in all your sets and every workout, but at least to near failure where you have a good pump
if all the above are satisfied then you will be surprised how much your weights will drop.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

bjg said:


> ^^^  how can you do the exact amount of repetitions with more weight????
> i guess i was not clear enough: better to use light weight and good from with good smooth movement focusing on your target muscle and go maximum repetitions  ( choosing weight that will not allow you to go over 15-20 reps) rather than increasing the weight that will force you to compromise with your form and focus. with heavier weights you cannot go to the maximum pump unless you use drop weights.
> now when i say compromising from it means:
> perfect form+  slow and smooth movement+ a little pause on maximum contraction with a good stretch going down SLOWLY+ focusing on your muscles contracting+ no jerking of weight or sudden moves + go to failure but not in all your sets and every workout, but at least to near failure where you have a good pump
> if all the above are satisfied then you will be surprised how much your weights will drop.



i give up.
you win. 
you're just going to keep repeating yourself anyways.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2013)

I recommend high reps for calves due to the muscle fiber type.


----------



## Anibalyeah (Mar 27, 2013)

Genetics


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2013)

Prince said:


> I recommend high reps for calves due to the muscle fiber type.



The Gastroc is a fast twitch muscle.   The Soleus is a slow twitch muscle. 

Using a one size fits all is not an effective method.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Mr Persistent (Apr 16, 2013)

6 times a week is overtraining man.. There's not a magical exercise tht will make them grow either it's pretty generic but there's still alot of growin left on them to go.. Train them once a week that's it failing that I know a guy who knows a guy who sells synthol lmao nah jut jokin!

On a side note I don't know how people can train chest and back on the same day after a punishing back session with heavy deadlifts the last thing on my mind is hey lets go train chest lmao


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 16, 2013)

talking about genetics , yesterday i saw a guy with the biggest set of calves, he was on the fat side but huge calves, and when i asked him about it, he answered that he never trains legs!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr Persistent said:


> 6 times a week is overtraining man.. There's not a magical exercise tht will make them grow either it's pretty generic but there's still alot of growin left on them to go.. Train them once a week that's it failing that I know a guy who knows a guy who sells synthol lmao nah jut jokin!
> 
> On a side note I don't know how people can train chest and back on the same day after a punishing back session with heavy deadlifts the last thing on my mind is hey lets go train chest lmao



I would disect your post one sentence at a time showing that you know nothing and I know everything but I forgot im not kenny!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sometimes its best to train the bodypart twice a week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2013)

once every two weeks, high rep the shit out of them. I prefer standing calf raise, seated is sore on my quads if Ive been working them. I also do a heap of inclined treadmill for my cardio - start at 5 degrees for 5 minutes, then add a degree every minute until hit 15 degrees without changing speed, so it becomes a walking lunge. Drop the angle back to 5 then start again.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 17, 2013)

High repping your calves or any muscle for that matter is a good way to get it to grow.


----------



## TheFreak1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Gastrocnemius usually more fast twitch dominant in most people so a controlled eccentric and explosive concentric slightly lower TUT. Straight legs(slight and I mean SLIGHT bend is ok for obvious reasons) to reach its fully stretched and shortened point.

Soleus, pretty much opposite of the Gastroc. For most individuals they have more slower twitch fibers in that area of the calves, so higher TUT, controlled eccentric and a controlled concentric...ugh...in other words a example tempo like a 2222 would be sufficient. 

Once a week should be enough if your really hammering them hard.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 20, 2013)

TheFreak1 said:


> Once a week should be enough if your really hammering them hard.



*Blitzkeig *

For individuals genetically disposed to small calves, they need to work them pretty much everyday.  

Srinters are a great exammple They have great calves.  Sprinters work them everyday. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## jshredz (Apr 20, 2013)

Everyone here brings valid points! No need for arguments.

Try alternating and apply the different techniques throughout the year and see what works best for you.

Jshredz


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 20, 2013)

Hiking has worked wonders for my calves.


----------



## Tdeizel89 (May 7, 2013)

I think everything def doesnt work for everyone. But going heavy sumdays. Is great! Doing lighter weights higher reps works great to. I do them both. Then sum other days do tons of drop sets. And hiking couple days a week DEF. helps alot. Generics also sum ppl jus r born with great calves!! Jus figure out wut works best for you.


----------



## Tdeizel89 (May 7, 2013)

Genetics*


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 5, 2013)

Very interesting thread lmao...I've found that the combination of high + low reps works pretty well..but then again, everyones different and you just gotta see what works best for you...


----------

